# FourSevens New 780 lm QT2L-X w/Burst Mode Review



## Got Lumens? (Aug 12, 2013)

A FOURSEVENS




Quark QT2L-_X_ _with _Burst Mode Review 

The Quark Flashlights with Burst Mode have arrived. FourSevens is using the advanced Cree XM-L2 LED in thier flashlight line-up and has again updated thier cutting edge status. ​
Allow me to take a moment and explain what exactly Burst Mode is. First, an understanding of some of the basic principles every modern LED uses. Please skip this next paragraph if you are aware. 

Every LED has ratings for voltage, driver current, and a maximum operating temperature. LED's would be capable of running at thier maximum rating's provided there is enough power and a sufficient way to keep the LED cool. In a test lab this is easy. Traditionally there have been three simplified catagories of how flashlights have done this. 1) Under driving the LED within those levels. 2) Driving the LED to it's highest limits(_or beyond_) requiring careful user's attention to prevent damage  to the components or a  hazzard. 3) Using advanced driver technology that automatically lowers the LED's output to a safe level preventing damage to the components or a hazzard to the user. FOURSEVENS has engineered a driver to satisfy both damage and hazzard concerns and also provide a much higher output. They are calling it Burst Mode.

Burst Mode is an intial dramatically noticeable ~doubled increase of LED output that automatically takes the factors of heat, LED longevity, and user safety into play. This new mode drives the LED at a much higher level for ~1 minute and gradually ramps down to a safe level of constant output. The Quarks design has accounted for the non-burst models to run at a constant safe level. The new burst mode drivers have acheived both safety and a dramatic increase in output making it a win and win concept while maintaining thier compact size and space efficiency of design. 



 . 

 . 



. . . .* _Please click photo thumbnails to enlarge_ * 

Features of this light include: Current Regulation, Compatability with rechargeable Li-Ion cells, Reverse Polarity Protection, Forward clicky switch with momentary feature for signaling or brief intermitten use, and a reversable/removable clip. The Packaging of this light came in a newer styled Eco-Friendly plasitic package that includes the manual and accesories neatly packed within a small cardboard box that is easier to store than the previous full size Quark boxes.

The Quark series of flashlights are of high quality, excellent space efficient design, and offer a variety of optional accessories and parts that enable the end user to reconfigure it including both the new and past Quark options. Whether carried as a backup or a primary EDC light, the Quark QT2L-X with Burst mode exceeds my performance expectations with it's compactness and brightness. The new Burst mode is a much welcomed release to the FOURSEVENS Quark lineup of flashlights. 

. . . . .. . . . .. . . 

 . 

 
. .. . . .Quark QT2L-X with Burst Mode Driver - Size Comparison

The Quark series of flashlights are available with two different *U*ser *I*nterfaces. The "Pro" (_formerly referred to as the "Regular / Standard" UI_) and the "Tactical" UI. Each is unique and now features the Cree XM-L2 emitter. Both UI's switch between the two modes by twisting the Bezel Head tight for Mode A, and twisting the Bezel Head loose for Mode B. 

The Tactical UI's two modes are set by the user through programming it to accomodate the desired level for each mode. Each mode can be set to any single of the available 5 levels of output, Moon-Light, Low, Medium, High, & Maximum(Burst) or one of the 3 special levels of Strobe, S.O.S., or Beacon. The Tactical UI allows fixed instant access to the set level of each of the two modes and offers momentary with a light press of the switch or constant use by fully clicking it.

Mode A(_Bezel Head Tight_) and Mode B(_Bezel Head Loose_) are user programmed by twisting the Bezel between the two modes four times to enter programming mode. Canceling programming mode anytime by turning the light off for ~2 seconds and no changes are made. For my useage I prefer Maximum(Burst) for Mode A and Medium for Mode B. I will post video of programming soon.

The Quark QT2L-X with Burst comes with same standard accessories as the previously released Quark-X's. A Holster, Handgrip, Lanyard, and two spare Orings. The QT2L-X with Burst is compatable with FOURSEVENS current and legacy Quark accessories. 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 


. . .. . . . . Quark QT2L-_X_ Standard Accessories 

The Quark QT2L-X w/burst looks almost identical to the previous Quark QT2L-X flashlights. The first noticeable difference is the increased output of Maximum(Burst) level . The second difference is the new driver, and thier better brightness level spacing. Quarks have the new FOURSEVENS logo, Model Indentification on the head, and simplier packaging.
. 



 . 



. . . . . . . . . Reflector Texture Difference Photos (File Photos, Reflectors are the same)

The Quark QT2L-_X_ Burst have an optimized Very Light Orange Peel styled reflectors that offer a very useable and wider beam profile than the Quark XP-G2's. They excel in close quarters lighting tasks, and provides plenty useability for medium range tasks. The use of Burst output provides better useability during daylight tasks or where there are bright ambient sources of light. Whether working under a car or shining it into a cave, this new feature can replace lights that are much larger and harder to carry. All of the Quark line of lights feature a very even transition between the Spot and Flood within the beam(_For those that like White Wall testing_), and do not show a perceivable donut hole. The choice of binning in this sample is quite good. To _my eyes_ the Hot Spot appears about ~4700k, very white with a cool flood that has just a slight purplish hue.

. . . . . . . .. 


. . . . . . . . Daytime Ceiling Shots

The knurling and finish on this sample is excellent. It feels sharp, grippy, and an adequate means to hold the light securely and easy use while wearing gloves. These lights are rated for 3M depth of water submersion. _Very close to IP57 rating, however they are not certified for it_. This falls in line with FOURSEVENS philosophy of you usually get more from the light than FourSevens rates them for. They are machined from T-6061 aircraft alluminum. They feature square threads, which offer far greater strength and longevity over standard cut threads. They come standard with a Saphire coated and anti-reflective coated optical grade lens. 

The QT2L-X Burst has a rated Maximum output of ~390lm. A 41% increase from the Quark QT2L XP-G2 rated at ~276lm, and when initially turned on, a whopping ~182% increase on Burst Mode!

Listed output levels for the QT2L-X:

Moon Light . . . 0.5 lm
Low . . . . . .. . . .5 lm
Medium . . . . . ..55 lm
High . . . . . .. . 100 lm
Maximum . . . . .390 lm (Burst ~1 minute ~780 lm)

I have tested the 18650, AA-1(14500 cell), AA-2, 123-1, and the included 123-2 battery tubes and they all will work. I noticed less run time using two RCR123 3.7V rechargeables than using two primary 3V CR123A primary cells(included w/ light) that have a higher mAh capacity. The 18650 battery runtimes are close to using two Primary CR123A's and do vary depending upon the cells quality and mAh capacity. I have not tested a quality 17670 3.7V battery, but suspect it will function well as the 18650 with a shorter runtime.

The following tested battery configurations do work, and may be good to know if such a need arises. Generally you should avoid Burst mode and stay on the lower levels using the smaller single cell configurations to increase battery life and also runtime.
_The123-1 battery tube and one quality 3.7V RCR123 or the AA-1 battery tube with one quality 3.7V 14500 cell will initially start in Burst mode. 
Batteryconfigurations that do not provide burst mode. Using the 123-1 battery tube with one 3V CR123 primary battery or the AA-2 battery tube with two 1.5V alkalines or two 1.5V Lithium primary cells. Works on the lower levels, but one battery will not provide the power needed for burst mode._ 

Beam Shots:

. . .. . 

 . 


50 Foot Beam Shot Comparisons 4 Sevens._X_'s 

. . . . 

 . 

 
100 Foot Beam Shot Comparisons 4 Sevens._X_'s

For Medium range lighting, the Quark QT2L-X w/Burst throws about the same as Quarks-X's. The Burst Mode at Medium range makes it easier to spot and identify what you shining at.Conclusion, the Quark QT2L-X w/Burst is worth getting or upgrading to. More light, more usability, and better output level spacing. This review will be updated with video soon. 

Got Lumens?
Comments, Questions, Suggestions Welcomed 
QT2L-X w/burst Provided by FOURSEVENS​


----------



## koolranch (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice review thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolz (Aug 12, 2013)

Great review, as always! The Burst tech is what FourSevens needed to do to stay competitive. 

I can't help but to rant right now, because this company has really let me down. Not with their great lights or their excellent customer service, but with their policy changes concerning the availability of upgraded head units. I'm a huge FourSevens fan, and have nearly every combination of Quark tubes (Including my all time favorite, the 18650 tube) and several different heads. I'm really excited about this new Burst tech, except for one thing: the company is leaving their die hard fans, with large Quark collections like mine, behind by forcing them to buy complete lights instead of head units in order to obtain the new tech. Not cool. The same thing happened when they switched from XM-L to XM-L2 - you had to buy the whole light to get the upgraded head to Lego onto your legacy collection. I'd buy 4 heads right now and go back to being a hardcore 47s advocate if they would allow for this.


----------



## dantecubit (Aug 12, 2013)

I have this light. the one thing is (and tell me if this is particular to my light) that you can't "lock it out" by slightly unscrewing the tailcap. On the 4Sevens QPA I have you unscrew the tailcap a little bit and boom, you have a foolproof solution to throw in a pocket or bag with no accidental on. with this light the same does not happen.the tailcap switch will always turn it on.


----------



## reppans (Aug 12, 2013)

dantecubit said:


> I have this light. the one thing is (and tell me if this is particular to my light) that you can't "lock it out" by slightly unscrewing the tailcap. On the 4Sevens QPA I have you unscrew the tailcap a little bit and boom, you have a foolproof solution to throw in a pocket or bag with no accidental on. with this light the same does not happen.the tailcap switch will always turn it on.



Sounds like there's no anodizing on the new tailcap threads? Swap the clicky with your other light and lockout should work.

Thanks for the review Got Lumens.... you might to update the size comparison photo though... you have a AA2 in there.


----------



## dantecubit (Aug 12, 2013)

reppans said:


> Sounds like there's no anodizing on the new tailcap threads? Swap the clicky with your other light and lockout should work.
> 
> Thanks for the review Got Lumens.... you might to update the size comparison photo though... you have a AA2 in there.


Nope... tried the tailcap from the QPA. played around with different tightnesses. It still comes on when the button is depressed. something else must be the isssue.


It's still a great light and hard to turn on accidentally, I just really liked this feature of the QPA.

I would post my review but for some reason I cannot start threads in this section.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Aug 12, 2013)

Coolz said:


> Great review, as always! The Burst tech is what FourSevens needed to do to stay competitive.
> 
> I can't help but to rant right now, because this company has really let me down. Not with their great lights or their excellent customer service, but with their policy changes concerning the availability of upgraded head units. I'm a huge FourSevens fan, and have nearly every combination of Quark tubes (Including my all time favorite, the 18650 tube) and several different heads. I'm really excited about this new Burst tech, except for one thing: the company is leaving their die hard fans, with large Quark collections like mine, behind by forcing them to buy complete lights instead of head units in order to obtain the new tech. Not cool. The same thing happened when they switched from XM-L to XM-L2 - you had to buy the whole light to get the upgraded head to Lego onto your legacy collection. I'd buy 4 heads right now and go back to being a hardcore 47s advocate if they would allow for this.


Thanks for your comments and input Coolz. 
It has been my experience that what you have said could be stated as true.
FOURSEVENS is upgrading thier designs and technologies so fast that they can not stock each and every available individual lights head. For any given ~thousand specific lights or purchased Cree LED reels only a percentage of the heads are kept for warranty replacement. That leaves only the heads that have had multiple runs(reels) to release for the sale to us flashaholics or offered for sale as an orderable accessory. That certain grail head, which you want to purchase, may have already been obsoleted and only be available by purchasing the whole light via available stock. I will add that I have expressed your exact concerns in the past, and have been advised by many that given the fact that only <15% of thier customers are flashaholics and share are opinion, it is wiser for them to focus attention to thier larger customer base which will purchase the whole light. I can only hope that the scales may tip in our favor. It costs our group of flashaholics 50% more to get what we want, but I take comfort in knowing FOURSEVENS will be there advancing technologies, and offering the "New" and supporting past products for many decades to come. On another note, it is much easier for me to have a complete assembled light to keep track of instead of just parts. That's my solution to this problem which you post about, let's increase FOURSEVENS flashaholic customer base to that equal to the non-flashaholic. 



dantecubit said:


> I have this light. the one thing is (and tell me if this is particular to my light) that you can't "lock it out" by slightly unscrewing the tailcap. On the 4Sevens QPA I have you unscrew the tailcap a little bit and boom, you have a foolproof solution to throw in a pocket or bag with no accidental on. with this light the same does not happen.the tailcap switch will always turn it on.


This hidden feature has more to do with the older style tail switches rather than the new or old bodies. It is not a fault, but more of a consistancy of manufacturing process, where all the components and parts are treated to the same level of manufacture. My only recomendatin is to use the old body & switch with the new head to acheive what you are wanting. Both the Tactical and the Pro's apply to your posted concerns.



reppans said:


> Sounds like there's no anodizing on the new tailcap threads? Swap the clicky with your other light and lockout should work.
> 
> Thanks for the review Got Lumens.... you might to update the size comparison photo though... you have a AA2 in there.


Thanks for your post and comments. 
Yes I did post a photo of that in the review. The pictures texts also stated what you have said. I am hoping FOURSEVENS will release a LV Burst mode light .


dantecubit said:


> Nope... tried the tailcap from the QPA. played around with different tightnesses. It still comes on when the button is depressed. something else must be the isssue.
> It's still a great light and hard to turn on accidentally, I just really liked this feature of the QPA.
> I would post my review but for some reason I cannot start threads in this section.


Hi Dan,
I answered that comment above. I too have noticed the same results with the recently released lights. This is not a fault or defect. Perhaps this is not the proper place to comment, but my suspicions are that this phenomina may be related to legal litigation, and no one can be sure, or abslutely informed to such. 


koolranch said:


> Nice review thank you.


----------



## dantecubit (Aug 12, 2013)

Got Lumens? said:


> This hidden feature has more to do with the older style tail switches rather than the new or old bodies. It is not a fault, but more of a consistancy of manufacturing process, where all the components and parts are treated to the same level of manufacture. My only recomendatin is to use the old body & switch with the new head to acheive what you are wanting. Both the Tactical and the Pro's apply to your posted concerns.


So you're saying I would have to buy an old tailcap AND body to get the 'lockout' feature?? no thanks.

is there any detriment to storing the light with the batteries in for long periods of time?


----------



## Got Lumens? (Aug 13, 2013)

dantecubit said:


> So you're saying I would have to buy an old tailcap AND body to get the 'lockout' feature?? no thanks.


You mentioned that you could not lock-out the tailcap on the recent Pro model for carry and storage. I assumed you already had a light that did what you were wanting and asking. Just the tails are different, bodies appear simular, me bad. I did try it on one of my older Quarks, and it did what you were saying. Thanks for posting that. That past behaviour is of a legacy product. It has to do with annodizing of the tail as reppans mentioned. Here's a photo.







dantecubit said:


> is there any detriment to storing the light with the batteries in for long periods of time?


 The chance of battery leakage/failure can happen with most any cell, reguardless of how or where they are stored. There are many factors which I do not have info on that contribute to why batteries fail. A light that has a lockout tail can also have a leaker too. Many light and battery manufacturers do reccommend not to store cells installed to prevent that. I personally have done both without incedent. I do remove cells from lights that I will not be needing or checking the battery(s) within a month or two. A good example of this is why testing a smoke alarm every month and changing the battery once a year limits the possibilities of a failure when that device is needed most.

GL


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 13, 2013)

Coolz said:


> Great review, as always! The Burst tech is what FourSevens needed to do to stay competitive.
> 
> I can't help but to rant right now, because this company has really let me down. Not with their great lights or their excellent customer service, but with their policy changes concerning the availability of upgraded head units. ...


Coolz - we're discussing this right now. It's very likely we'll do this - it's all logistics. We had to focus on the retail release of the whole light first. 


dantecubit said:


> I have this light. the one thing is (and tell me if this is particular to my light) that you can't "lock it out" by slightly unscrewing the tailcap. On the 4Sevens QPA I have you unscrew the tailcap a little bit and boom, you have a foolproof solution to throw in a pocket or bag with no accidental on. with this light the same does not happen.the tailcap switch will always turn it on.


We had to make this small change in the tailcap to avoid legal liability. Even though the construction of the tailcap and how the lockout functions is completely different, an aggressive company has been bullying us to make the change. Some of you know who I'm talking about. But thats another topic - let's not clutter this nice review with legal discussions


----------



## reppans (Aug 13, 2013)

Got Lumens? said:


> Yes I did post a photo of that in the review. The pictures texts also stated what you have said. I am hoping FOURSEVENS will release a LV Burst mode light .



Ahhh, my bad. 

I would also love to see a burst mode LV head (as a low lumen junkie).



dantecubit said:


> is there any detriment to storing the light with the batteries in for long periods of time?



If your question is there any *additional* detriment to LT storage since you can no longer lock the tailcap out, the answer is no - Quarks use mechanical clickies and therefore the electrical circuits are fully broken when the clicky is off - there is no parasitic drain on the batts as with electronic switch lights. Furthermore, mechanical clickies are user serviceable and field repairable or by-passable although are more limited with UIs. Anyways, my Quarks are the one of the few lights I've never even considered needed to be locked out - the shrouded Pro clickies are well protected and the Tac's are kind of stiff.


----------



## Coolz (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand what you are stating here, but we "flashaholics" (AKA The 15%) are what helped make FourSevens what it is today. I get that it's probably not the most economical solution for them, but it shouldn't be THAT difficult to have a stock set aside for that 15%. I firmly believe that if we flashaholics aren't happy with the way FourSevens is doing business, FourSevens won't me as successful as they were in the past. Just my opinion, of course. I'm a nobody here.



Got Lumens? said:


> Thanks for your comments and input Coolz.
> It has been my experience that what you have said could be stated as true.
> FOURSEVENS is upgrading thier designs and technologies so fast that they can not stock each and every available individual lights head. For any given ~thousand specific lights or purchased Cree LED reels only a percentage of the heads are kept for warranty replacement. That leaves only the heads that have had multiple runs(reels) to release for the sale to us flashaholics or offered for sale as an orderable accessory. That certain grail head, which you want to purchase, may have already been obsoleted and only be available by purchasing the whole light via available stock. I will add that I have expressed your exact concerns in the past, and have been advised by many that given the fact that only <15% of thier customers are flashaholics and share are opinion, it is wiser for them to focus attention to thier larger customer base which will purchase the whole light. I can only hope that the scales may tip in our favor. It costs our group of flashaholics 50% more to get what we want, but I take comfort in knowing FOURSEVENS will be there advancing technologies, and offering the "New" and supporting past products for many decades to come. On another note, it is much easier for me to have a complete assembled light to keep track of instead of just parts. That's my solution to this problem which you post about, let's increase FOURSEVENS flashaholic customer base to that equal to the non-flashaholic.



*This is TERRIFIC news!! My credit card awaits… *



4sevens said:


> Coolz - we're discussing this right now. It's very likely we'll do this - it's all logistics. We had to focus on the retail release of the whole light first.


----------



## wrj0 (Aug 27, 2013)

To the OP: many thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## Coolz (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for choosing to do this! I ordered my first Burst head yesterday - can't wait to see how she works! (Hint to y'all: go order your Quark Heads w/Burst mode!)


4sevens said:


> Coolz - we're discussing this right now. It's very likely we'll do this - it's all logistics. We had to focus on the retail release of the whole light first.


----------



## reppans (Aug 28, 2013)

Coolz said:


> Thank you for choosing to do this! I ordered my first Burst head yesterday - can't wait to see how she works! (Hint to y'all: go order your Quark Heads w/Burst mode!)



Awesome... 

Foursevens... can you please also put up the low voltage XML head as an accessory?


----------



## Coolz (Aug 29, 2013)

Absolutely! Totally agree! I hadn't thought of that at the time of purchase, but yes, this would be even better, since I almost always use single Li-Ion's!



reppans said:


> Awesome...
> Foursevens... can you please also put up the low voltage XML head as an accessory?


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 2, 2013)

wrj0 said:


> To the OP: many thanks for the excellent review!


Your Welcome wrj0, my pleasure.



reppans said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Foursevens... can you please also put up the low voltage XML head as an accessory?





Coolz said:


> Absolutely! Totally agree! I hadn't thought of that at the time of purchase, but yes, this would be even better, since I almost always use single Li-Ion's!


Agreed. A LV offering would be appreciated by many. I'm hopeful that FOUR SEVENS will explore the LV Burst Mode possibility. :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 2, 2013)

Got Lumens? said:


> ...Agreed. A LV offering would be appreciated by many. I'm hopeful that FOUR SEVENS will explore the LV Burst Mode possibility. :thumbsup:
> GL


We have considered it but there are some challenges to overcome. The very first challenge is due to the very wide range spec'd for the LV head. 0.9v-4.2v This buck-boost head is designed for all kinds of power sources: 1xAA, 2xAA, 1xcr123a, 1xrcr123a, 1xrcr17670. That was the beauty of the LV head design. If we put boost mode in then the first problem is a 1.5v alkaline would simply die. one minute of burst mode could take 50% of the battery capacity and even then may not last the whole minute because the V would drop below 0.9v. Even with nimh 1.25v the battery will be hard pressed to maintain boost mode levels for a minute. Of course afterwards the V will float back up but a significant amount of battery would be used to "burst." Fun for showing off, but hardly practical. Output always has to be balanced with runtime. 

Other challenges include thermal management (boosting from 1v with high current is serious business), fitting double the components due to buck/boost setup, the mcu cutting out due the driver sucking too much power and the V dipping below the V needed for the mcu to operate properly...

So you see we've more than "looked into it." We done lots of work and at the end it just can't work. This doesn't mean we won't be thinking night and day searching for a solution to all these challenges 

-D


----------



## reppans (Sep 2, 2013)

4sevens said:


> ....the LV head. 0.9v-4.2v This buck-boost head is designed for all kinds of power sources: 1xAA, 2xAA, 1xcr123a, 1xrcr123a, 1xrcr17670. That was the beauty of the LV head design.



David, thanks for keeping in touch with your fan base, it's a real rarity among the manufacturers around here. 

I believe many of us agree with your comments and the LV XML head happens to be my all-time favorite EDC - it's a natural in the various single-cell configs you mention - and I have every iteration of it (2 UIs x 2 tints), and even more purchased as gifts.

Since I started the comment on the LV XML head, I think it would be worthwhile to explain that the initial request was merely to offer your existing LV XML (non-burst) head as a stand-alone accessory, as you recently have done with the new burst mode heads. This would allow us enthusiasts to configure the light as you have mention above, without the full additional cost of an extra tube. 

We love your Lego.... please add one of your best pieces to it!


----------



## Got Lumens? (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks David :thumbsup:
I appreciate the information and detailed post explaining it . I think it's great to offer the Burst Mode HV Lego head . 
GL


----------



## CampingMaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for your review.

I do have a QP2L-X gen 2 which has a Maximum of 360 lumens X 20%...

I am wondering what is the difference ( beam shots ) between your maximum of 390 lumens ( QT2L-X gen 2 with Burst mode after 1½ minute) and my Maximum of approximately 432 lumens ?

Because comparing one minute of Burst against 1.7 hour of Maximum ( QP2L-X gen 2 ) is nice to see, but the real comparaison is also between the real Maximum ( 390 lumens ) against the Maximum ( 432 lumens ) of your QP2L-X gen 2.

Thank you very much for a comparaison, this is what I am waiting for before buying one because I always use the Maximum 90% of the time and if the Maximum is lower with QP2L-X gen 2 with Burst mode I will stay with my QP2L-X gen 2 which is already an impressive light.

If my Maximum is rated at 1.7 hour and the QP or QT2L-X gen 2 with Burst mode at 1.9 hour, that means probably that the Maximum of the QP or QT2L-X gen 2 with Burst mode is lower -> 390 lumens vs 432 lumens, but do we perceive it with a so small lumens difference ?

Also, another question : the High with QT2L-X gen 2 with Burst mode is 300 lumens... do you see a difference between your Maximum of 390 lumens vs the High at 300 lumens, may be not, then why a High so near of the Maximum ? May be because it is when you want Maximum with no Burst for only one minute then you go to High, is this idea is raisonnable ?

I hope you understand me, I am from Montréal and I do my best to speak English. I love so much all my Quark's flashlights and Preon. I ordered a total of 55 for me and friends the last three years.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 27, 2014)

I just received this torch. A real pocket rocket!! :twothumbs Am now running it with the free CR 123A batteries but with a spare 16650. This is my current EDC light.


----------



## BillSWPA (Mar 1, 2014)

Have those of you running 16650 noticed any differences in output and/or runtime?


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 1, 2014)

I solved the lockout problem by substituting a Fenix body with anodized tail thread with a Quark anodized tail cap. As a big Fenix and 4Sevens customer, I had plenty of Fenix lights to cannibalize, and the bodies and heads are interchangeable.

Brightnorm


----------



## UnderPar (Mar 2, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> Have those of you running 16650 noticed any differences in output and/or runtime?



Haven't seen any difference in my unit. Is there such? I ran my QT2L-X with a newly & fully charged 16650 at 4.1 volts and for me, it gave the same intensity with the the CR123A primaries.


----------



## CampingMaster (Apr 8, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> Have those of you running 16650 noticed any differences in output and/or runtime?



Same output but longer runtime. I am using Sanyo UR16650ZT 2100mAh orange and red colors. Because there is no charger to charge them at 4.3 volts the capacity at 4.2 volts is 1928mAh which a lot.

I am waiting for the New 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh purple color cell ( still 4.3 volts ). Ordered 10 from China the only place to get them. These cells ..ZT and ...ZTA are flat tops, I use them with a small magnet to compensate the missing positive button. I am using these cells ( ...ZT ) since august 2013.

My flashlights are : Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst + one QP2L-X gen 2 and one QP2L-X and one Quark Turbo QB2L-X. My chargers are the Intellicharger i4 v.2 ( Sysmax/Nitecore ) and Intellicharger i4PRO ( the white one from Jetbeam Light ).

When I will receive my new cells I will put some pictures and infos here -> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...R123A-size)-Li-Ion-cell&p=4412920#post4412920


----------



## UnderPar (Apr 11, 2014)

CampingMaster said:


> Same output but longer runtime. I am using Sanyo UR16650ZT 2100mAh orange and red colors. Because there is no charger to charge them at 4.3 volts the capacity at 4.2 volts is 1928mAh which a lot.
> 
> I am waiting for the New 2014 Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh purple color cell ( still 4.3 volts ). Ordered 10 from China the only place to get them. These cells ..ZT and ...ZTA are flat tops, I use them with a small magnet to compensate the missing positive button. I am using these cells ( ...ZT ) since august 2013.
> 
> ...



I second to this. There was no change in terms of output or light intensity. But with the 2100 mAh battery, it'll give us a longer run time. Thanks for the info of the new 2500 mAh 16650 from Sanyo.


----------

